# Une bonne imprimante : laquelle?



## TESS3475 (25 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir à tous,
récente switcheuse, je dois me séparer de ma super imprimante canon smartbase MP700 photo qui n'est pas compatible avec mon Imac20.
Alors, j'ai vraiment besoin de vos conseils pour l'achat d'une nouvelle imprimante multifonction de bonne qualité.
L'usage serait des sorties photos, images, beaucoup de graphisme.
Donc, je souhaite une très bonne qualité d'impression et une bonne résolution de scanner.
Je serai prête à mettre entre 250 et 300 euros max.
Que me conseillerez-vous?
En posant cette même question à la fnac, le vendeur m'a orienté vers la Canon Pixma MP610...
Est ce une bonne machine?

Merci pour tous les conseils que vous pourrez me donner...


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Janvier 2008)

Sur le papier c'est un très bon modèle, notamment pour la numérisation (mêmes caractéristiques que les scanners photo d'entrée de gamme de la marque).

La MP 600 était une bonne machine, très apréciée. La MP 610 affiche des caractéristiques techniques supérieures, ne manquent que les fonctions réseau.

Plus important : les pilotes et logiciels pour Leopard sont prêts, chez Canon US comme en Europe.

Moi pour l'impression, je reste chez HP (masochisme), une connaissance vient d'acquérir la MP 610, il en est semble-t-il satisfait.


----------



## tantoillane (25 Janvier 2008)

Personnellement je suis chez HP, une psc série 2700. Elle est parfaite pour ce que j'en fait (quelques photos sur papier photos, des scan de cours pour envoyer) Le seul truc c'est peut-être qu'elle est un peu lente. Quand j'imprime sur du papier photo il y en a bien pour 2 à 3 minutes.

Sinon le choix de la Canon est aussi un très bon choix.


----------



## TESS3475 (25 Janvier 2008)

Merci beaucoup pour cette réponse Moonwalker,
En fait, les fonctions réseaux ne m'interresse pas plus que ça pour l'instant, du moins, ce n'est pas ma priorité.
Merci aussi pour l'info des pilotes Canon. Je n'y avais pas pensé.


----------



## TESS3475 (25 Janvier 2008)

tantoillane,
2-3 minutes pour une impression photo : c'est bien trop long pour moi. J'ai été habitué à plus rapide, je ne pense pas pouvoir avoir à nouveaux la patience d'attendre une sortie...
Je pense en effet que Canon propose des machines de qualité. En tout cas, j'ai été entièrement satisfaite de ma canon smartbase Mp700 photo. Aucun soucis technique. Des impressions de qualité...Je suis trop triste de m'en séparer....
Mais merci en tout cas pour ton avis...


----------



## TESS3475 (25 Janvier 2008)

Je compte acheter cette imprimante demain alors , ce soir, tous les avis et conseils sont les bienvenus !!!


----------



## TESS3475 (26 Janvier 2008)

Voilà, je viens d'acheter la Canon Pixma MP610 et je dois avouer qu'elle répond à mes attentes.
Elle m'a surprise par sa rapidité d'impression : je viens d'imprimer une image sur papier photo, et elle l'a sortie en moins de 10 secondes (largement) et le résultat est tout à fait surprenant...

Petit plus : elle fait le recto verso et permet l'impression sur CD/DVD.

Voilà, pour terminer cette discussion, je remercie ceux qui m'ont répondu et je peux maintenant affirmer que cette machine est de très bonne qualité, à tout ceux qui souhaiterait l'acheter.


----------



## Belgarion (30 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je profite de cette discussion pour ne pas encombrer le forum  
Je souhaite acheter une imprimante mais plutôt dans le genre multifonctions.
Il faut qu'elle puisse imprimer (pardi  :rose: ) en couleur et N/B plutôt pour de la bureautique, pas d'impression photos ou de manière très exceptionnelle, qu'elle puisse numériser et qu'elle puisse du coup photocopier (même si ça reste rare).

Ce qui serait cool c'est qu'elle soit bien intégré à Apple (je crois que c'est HP qui fait des imprimantes ou des touches permettent la num direct dans iphoto, etc..) et surtout qu'elle soit ethernet. J'ai plusieurs macs à la maison et même si j'ai une borne Airport Express, je me dis qu'elle n'est pas éternelle...

Des conseils avisés ???
Merci à vous si vous vous arrêtez quelques secondes pour me conseiller...

Belgarion


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Janvier 2008)

Heu... HP et la numérisation directe, c'est beau sur le papier, en lisant le manuel. Dans les faits, c'est autrement plus aléatoire.  

Si je devais acheter une multi-fonction aujourd'hui, j'achèterais ça. Mais je ne le conseillerais à personne. Que chacun assume ses vices. :rateau:

Dans le même genre mais avec une résolution de numérisation supérieure, il y a ceci.


----------



## Belgarion (31 Janvier 2008)

Merci à toi...
Je ne savais pas que la numérisation était si aléatoire. Mais bon, vu les prix des imprimantes multifonctions, il est vrai que l'on ne peut pas tout avoir.

Je te remercie pour ces 2 produits qui me paraissent très compétitifs. En plus c'est dans ma fourchette de prix..

Donc encore merci à toi et bonne continutation.
Si d'autres ont des propositions à me faire, je suis encore preneur, l'achat se fera dans quelques jours...

Belgarion


----------



## chane (2 Février 2008)

TESS3475 a dit:


> Voilà, je viens d'acheter la Canon Pixma MP610 et je dois avouer qu'elle répond à mes attentes.
> Elle m'a surprise par sa rapidité d'impression : je viens d'imprimer une image sur papier photo, et elle l'a sortie en moins de 10 secondes (largement) et le résultat est tout à fait surprenant...
> 
> Petit plus : elle fait le recto verso et permet l'impression sur CD/DVD.
> ...


Eh bien j'ai suivi tes conseils et je l'ai achetée hier...merci TESS pour le tuyeau car j'en suis très contente.La qualité d'impression est excellente!


----------



## kaos (4 Février 2008)

Merci beaucoup pour vos tuyaux ...

J'ai finalement craké sur une multifonction laser chez cdiscount  pour moins de 120 euros port compris ( promo )  40Lx36Px23H  très légère !







les caractéristiques sont là.

D'après ce que j'ai lu se serait la plus petite multifonction sur le marché ( la place n'est pas un détail pour moi ) 
J'ai surtout besoin de tirage N&B pour des papiers administratif et des docs de plus de 100 Pages, je n'ai jamais besoin de  tirages couleurs

Elle scanne en couleur ! ça c'est sympa pour imprimer ses photos ailleur ou les amenés chez le photographe pour un bon tirage.
Les pilotes mac os sont fournis et elle se branche en usb 

Je la branche ce soir et je ferais un autre billet pour vous dire si elle s'entend bien avec mon macbook 
  J'espèreque ce billet pourra servir à d'autres personnes ....


----------



## fgmfn (4 Février 2008)

Bonsoir,

j'ai lu attentivementvos échanges. COmme je susi à la recherche d'expérience avec une jet d'encre A3 HP, auriez-vous des tuyaux ? Merci d'avance


----------



## kaos (4 Février 2008)

précises ...... "à la recherches d'expériences ...." tu cherches une personne ayant une hp A3 ?


----------



## kaos (4 Février 2008)

C'est de la balle  les drivers mac os sont installés en deux secondes .... et les imprssions sont tres rapides !

Autre chose , lorsque l'imprimante est sous tension on entend pas grd chose .. même l'impression n'est pas très bruyante .


Je suis super content


----------



## kaos (5 Février 2008)

Je viens de trouver plein d'autres fonctions 

La photocopie est trop géniale ! un capot s'ouvre derrière si on veut évacuer le papier par derrière ( on a le choix ) ... c'est trop bon d'avoir une photocopieuse a la maison.
 Le scanner marche très bien , mon mac me scanne ça 5/5 et la résolution est amplement suffisant pour une utilisation standard // jusqu'a 300dpi ( pour une feuille d'impôt ça suffit 

voilà, j'ai terminé mon billet sur la samsung scx-4200    faites un saut sur ce lien afin de decouvrir la bete .

(driver pour window mac et linux)


----------



## fgmfn (9 Février 2008)

Desolee Kaos, je n'ai pas pu te repóndre plus tot. Oui, je cherche des personnes qui aurait deja une imprimante HP A3 pour avoir leur avis. Mon choix s'est porte sur la 2800 et la photosmart B9180. Elle sont tres differente et j'ai besoin de faire de bon aplats. Comme en A3, je n'ai trouve aucun revendeur qui en ai en demo et le centre hp fait la sourde oreille.
merci pour ta reponse.


----------



## kaos (10 Février 2008)

Pourquoi tu veux du A3 ? tu es graphiste  ou un truc de ce genre ?


----------

